# It's Done!



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Her roof has been super duper cleaned, and we used the super duper mildew cleaner we were told to use, and then we used the super duper rubber roof UV protectant stuff and Rick is caulking away with the super duper Dicor stuff as we speak. Done!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good job! Thats something ill have to do in spring I suppose !


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Who told you to use UV protectant?


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

My question is what type of super duper mildew cleaner did you use? My roof has little black spots all over it that I can not get out.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Who told you to use UV protectant?


For Clarification: Rubber Roof Treatment WITH uv protection


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BenandTina said:


> My question is what type of super duper mildew cleaner did you use? My roof has little black spots all over it that I can not get out.


Rick cleaned the roof first, then we used Thetford Mildew Stain Remover. It helped, but didn't remove the stains. It has peroxide in it, wear gloves.

For the record: The dealer told us to use it.

We have area where water pools and it was badly stained. Our whole roof, like yours, has little black spots all over too, but the area where water pools was really bad. We used the cleaner on whole roof. When we then went back and applied the Rubber Roof Treatment, even more grime was coming off onto the rags. It even got the foot prints off from the dealer people who were walking on the roof







. The dealer also had us use the Dicor caulking on the badly molded area once it was cleaned with the Mildew cleaner.
The roof looks pretty darn nice now and is slick from the roof treatment.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Little black spots, footprints, stains, no problem. You don't even see the roof anyway so no worries







Just give it a bath once in awhile and camp happy.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Little black spots, footprints, stains, no problem. You don't even see the roof anyway so no worries
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2, roof treatments beyond just cleaning and touching up the caulk that needs it is a waste of camping budget money.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Little black spots, footprints, stains, no problem. You don't even see the roof anyway so no worries
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2, roof treatments beyond just cleaning and touching up the caulk that needs it is a waste of camping budget money.
[/quote]

This is all about personal preference. Personally, I like a clean roof and therefore clean and treat yearly. It's nopt required, but I like it that way, and I think it costs me ~$10-15/year. Slow down by 1 mph and I can save that on one camping trip!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Cleaning the roof of the 5er was enough for me! It is really high up there and slippery with the suds. My DH and I did our 5er for the first time about 3 weeks ago. Scared me half to death. That ladder is really not meant to climb on unless your 2 years old







Next time I think really big ladder and really long brush.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I just cleaned mine also. Used a 10 step ladder, and soft brush with extending handle and a bucket of water with Dreft detergent. It did a great job came pretty clean and I never had to get on top of the roof and could get to all areas. Underneath the A/C edges and where the TV antenna was touching the roof was pretty stained and wouldn't come completly clean.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Her roof has been super duper cleaned, and we used the super duper mildew cleaner we were told to use, and then we used the super duper rubber roof UV protectant stuff and Rick is caulking away with the super duper Dicor stuff as we speak. Done!


Now that you are an expert......when can you do mine?????









Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Thor said:


> Her roof has been super duper cleaned, and we used the super duper mildew cleaner we were told to use, and then we used the super duper rubber roof UV protectant stuff and Rick is caulking away with the super duper Dicor stuff as we speak. Done!


Now that you are an expert......when can you do mine?????









Thor
[/quote]
What time can you be here?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

What no in driveway service????? What is happening to good olde fashion 1950's style service when someone actually cleaned your windshield while you got gas and milk was delivered.









Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Thor said:


> What no in driveway service????? What is happening to good olde fashion 1950's style service when someone actually cleaned your windshield while you got gas and milk was delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was born in 1959 and I remember your gas being pumped for you, the oil check, and the windshield cleaned







Us kids also had "car coats" that were separate from our regular coats, not sure why though.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Her roof has been super duper cleaned, and we used the super duper mildew cleaner we were told to use, and then we used the super duper rubber roof UV protectant stuff and Rick is caulking away with the super duper Dicor stuff as we speak. Done!


Now that you are an expert......when can you do mine?????









Thor
[/quote]
What time can you be here?








[/quote]

If thats the case I will swing by Leavenworth on the way out tomorrow. About 10:30 am ?


----------

